# Kraken G12 + Welche AiO?



## Cullypso (2. Juni 2019)

Hallo zusammen!

Das ist mein erster Post hier also wenn ich irgendwas vergesse o.Ä. lasst es mich gerne wissen!
Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken mein mein Gehäuse + Kühlung aufzurüsten. Momentan ist nämlich noch alles in einem alten eBay Büro-Gehäuse verbaut, in das zwar alles reinpasst aber... Naja ihr werdet wohl wissen was dagegen spricht das weiter zu benutzen... Ich bin schon ewig lange ein Nanoxia, BeQuiet und CoolerMaster Fan und da ich 3 5,25", keine LEDs, kein Sichtfenster und generell ein eher schlichtes Design mit Staubfiltern  haben möchte, habe ich mich jetzt eigentlich für das alte Nanoxia Deep Silence 1 rev.B entschieden (dazu mache ich gleich auch noch einen Post auf. Ich bin aber auch hier offen für Alternativen oder Kritik an dem Gehäuse). Nur, dass ihr mal wisst wo das ganze reinverbaut werden soll. 
Der weitere Plan zum Aufrüsten war dann einen gescheiten CPU Luftkühler zu holen und eben das Kraken G12 + AiO für die GPU, damit die hoffentlich ein bisschen länger lebt, besser gekühlt ist und leiser ist (es sollte also keine unglaublich laute AiO WaKü sein. Außerdem werde ich die Lüfter vom Gehäuse eventuell noch upgraden. Je nach dem wie laut sie sind.

Sorry erstmal dafür, dass ich so viel ums Thema herumrede aber ich fand es ist ganz wichtig, dass man mal einen Übersicht über die Lage kriegt. 

Also: Das DS1 bieter oben und vorne Platz für Radiatoren bis 240mm wenn ich mich nicht irre. Den oben würde ich aber ungerne nutzen und vorne würde sowieso mit Radiator und Lüftern dann eine Push-/Pull Konfiguration entstehen, die ja optimal ist. Zumindest sagt das meine Recherche. Ich kenne mich noch nicht besonders gut mit WaKü's aus.
Ich suche also eine AiO mit folgenden Kriterien:
- Keine Beleuchtung
- 240mm Radiator 
- Keine laute Pumpe (ich denke die Lüfter kann ich durch leise ersetzen)
- Natürlich kompatibel mit dem Kraken G12 (Das wird die Suche wohl am meisten einengen)

Wenn Ihr mir bei der Suche weiterhelfen könntet wäre ich schonmal sehr dankbar!

Aber ich habe noch ein paar Fragen zur G12+AiO Idee:
Mein Upgrade (Alles zusammen) ist auf langlebigkeit ausgelegt. Ich will mir jetzt ein super Gehäuse mit super Kühlung anlegen, das ich dann jahre- bzw. jahrzentelang benutzen kann, wenn mir vorher nicht mein absolutes Traumgehäuse über den Weg läuft natürlich. Deswegen klang das G12 auch nach einer guten Idee. So könnte ich jedes Mal wenn ich meine GraKa aufrüste wieder eine optimale Kphöung aufsetzen. Oder ist das falsch? Hält eine AiO denn überhaupt sehr lange? Muss man sie (oft) warten? 
Und: Ich habe jetzt ab und zu mal gelesen, dass bei manchen Grafikkarten die VRM's noch extra gekühlt werden müssen, weil sie nicht auf der Seite des Lüfters des G12's sind. Hat da zufällig jemand Erfahrung bei einer MSI Armor RX580? Oder kann mir wer sagen, ob ich das wo nachschauen ohne die Karte auseinanderzuschrauben?

Falls es jemanden interessiert sind hier noch die Hardware Specs, die aber vermutlich bald zum 3rd Gen Ryzen release mal nen upgrade kriegen:
i7 2600 
16Gb 1333 Mhz DDR RAM
Irgendein ATX Gigabyte Board mit 1155 Sockel
Ein Arctic Alpine Top Blow CPU-Kühler
MSI Armor RX580 8Gb
2Tb 7200rpm HDD
Crucial 240gb MX500 SSD
BeQuiet! Pure Power 10 500W CM

Ich glaube ich hätte mich kürzer fassen sollen, oder?... 

Vielen Dank jetzt schon mal!


----------



## razzor1984 (2. Juni 2019)

Hallo willkommen im Forum 

 Die Kraken G12 ist zu allen Asetek coolern kompatibel – Siehe Kraken G12 White | NZXT


Kraken G12 White | NZXT



               Compatibility             - AIO Liquid Coolers

*NZXT*

Kraken             X72, X62, X52, X42, X61, X41, X31, X60, X40
*Corsair*

H105,             H110, H90, H75 (CW-9060015-WW only), H55, H50 (CW-906006-WW             only)
*Thermaltake*

Water 3.0 Riing RGB             360, 280, 240, Red 280, 140, 
Water 3.0 Ultimate, Extreme S,             Extreme, Pro, Performer
Water 2.0 Extreme, Pro,             Performer
*Antec*

KUHLER H2O 920V4,             620V4, 920, 620
*Zalman*

LQ-320, LQ-315,             LQ-310
 
 Das Problem ist aber eher,dass du eine Aio, besonders die Asetek-Lösungen nicht ewig lange hast.
 Das sind geschlossene Systeme! Da gibt es keine Wartung im engeren Sinne.
 Haltbarkeit wird ~ 5 Jahre sein(das Kühlmittel wird heißer als in einer CPU).Das Problem welches besonders die Asetek AIOs haben, man kann das Kühlmittel nicht erneuern, bedingt dadurch sinkt der Kühlmittelstand.Die Pumpe wird Luft ziehen und Trockenlaufen (Fehlender AGB)

 Wakue ist, auch wenn man jetzt den einstieg mit Aios etwas vergünstigt, hochpreisig!

  Mein Tipp an dich - Raijintek Morpheus II Core Edition (high end Lüku)
Raijintek Morpheus II Core Edition ab €'*'60 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
gllmhyt's Completed Build - Ryzen 7 1800X 3.6 GHz 8-Core, Radeon RX 580 8 GB ARMOR OC, Define R5 (Black) ATX Mid Tower - PCPartPicker – umbau der RX 580 gezeigt
 Lüfter  günstig aber gut dank – FDB-lager  
Arctic P12 PWM PST schwarz, 120mm ab €'*'5,49 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
 Noctua – Klasse für sich – Redux  
https://geizhals.de/noctua-nf-p12-redux-1700-pwm-a1818328.html


 Ich habe jetzt nur die PWM-Modell ausgewählt zwecks besserer Steuerungsmöglichkeiten


----------



## Cullypso (3. Juni 2019)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort razzor!

Die Liste der WaKü hab ich mir sogar schon angeschaut, aber ich war mir eben nicht sicher welche davon noch verfügbar, bzw für mich relevant wären...
Die Haltbarkeit der Flüssigkeit hängt doch aber auch von der Häufigkeit des Nutzens ab, oder? In den nächsten Jahren ~6 Jahren werde ich vermutlich gar nicht mehr so viel zum Spielen kommen aber ich fänds dann schön ein richtig gutes system zu haben, das ich immer wieder benutzen kann (mal abgesehen vom erneuern der GraKa usw. versteht sich). Meinst du die hält eine gute Weile wenn man die jetz nich gerade täglich nutzt? Oder ist durch einen anderen faktor immer nach ca. 5 Jahren schluss?

Dass es optimierte Luftkühler gibt wusste ich so noch gar nicht, auch wenn es denkbar gewesen wäre... Danke dafür auf jeden Fall schon mal!

Die LuKü sollte auch kein Problem beim Aufrüsten machen, denke ich, richig? Jedes Mal einfach alles abschrauben und neu anschrauben. Also es ist nicht wirklich Modellabhängig meine ich. 
Die Lüfter ich dann genau wie vorher mit einem Adapter von der GraKa steuern lassen oder?Oder lieber übers Mainboard? Manuell halte ich für weniger sinnvoll. ^^

Die LuKü würde mir natürlich auch die Case Auswahl etwas erleichtern... Aber ich hätte trotzdem irgendwie auch das Verlangen nach einer netten Wsserkühlungn, wenn ich ganz ehrlich bin... Ich meine auch von nachfüllbaren AiO WaKü's gehört zu haben. Von Eisbär, wenn ich mich recht entsinne. Die soll aber auch nicht so zuverlässig, was die Trockenheit des Rests der Komponenten angeht, gewesen sein... Gibt es da noch andere Modelle? Lohnen sie sich überhaupt?

Und mal noch aus reinem Interesse, falls ich mich doch für eine WaKü entscheiden sollte, was könntet ihr mir an 240er WaKüs auf der Liste empfehlen?

(Oh und ich hab auch schon gelesen, dass es noch einige andere WaKü's, die nicht gelistet sind, die passen sollen. Sind das alle mit Asetek Pumpen?)

Danke nochmal!


----------



## razzor1984 (3. Juni 2019)

Cullypso schrieb:


> Meinst du die hält eine gute Weile wenn man die jetz nich gerade täglich nutzt? Oder ist durch einen anderen faktor immer nach ca. 5 Jahren schluss?



 Keiner kann dir genau sagen wie lange so eine AIO haltet.Meine Erfahrung stützt sich auf eine H80 , diese habe ich nach nur ein paar Monaten verkauft (mir war diese zu laut)
 Ein guter Arbeitskollege hatte diese dann noch knappe 5 Jahre in Verwendung, bis dann die Pumpe anscheinend Luft gezogen hat und anschließen zu rattern begann.
 Man muss bei den ganzen Asetek Aios von Einwegprodukten sprechen.Das Kühlmittel wird einfach mit der Zeit weniger, selbst wenn man das System nicht einschaltet, da diffundiert immer etwas in sehr geringen Mengen durch und wird an die Umgebung abgegeben.(ist bei einem Custom Loop auch nicht anders)Man muss sich halt vor Augen halten, was am ende des Tages eine AIO ist und ob man damit leben kann/will.

 Hier ein gutes Video von PCGH zu einer Kaputten AIO die in Raffs Pc sein Grafikkarte gekilled hat.Man muss aber auch sagen, dass der Hersteller extrem unklug gehandelt hat und auf die Kupferbodenplatte direkt ein Alugehäuse montiert hatte.
Raffs leckende Wasserkuehlung - PCGH Raw & Uncut - Invidious



Cullypso schrieb:


> Die LuKü sollte auch kein Problem beim Aufrüsten machen, denke ich, richig? Jedes Mal einfach alles abschrauben und neu anschrauben. Also es ist nicht wirklich Modellabhängig meine ich.
> Die Lüfter ich dann genau wie vorher mit einem Adapter von der GraKa steuern lassen oder?Oder lieber übers Mainboard? Manuell halte ich für weniger sinnvoll. ^^



Man muss halt eine passende Grafikkarte haben, es wird auch beim Morpheus Grafikkarten geben ,die mit diesem nicht kompatibel sind oder Anpassungen nötigen haben. Das muss man vor einem Kauf herausfinden  Lüfter können bei modernen Mbs ganz einfach über die PWM- Anschlüsse gesteuert werden(Software des MB-Herstellers)



Cullypso schrieb:


> Aber ich hätte trotzdem irgendwie auch das Verlangen nach einer netten Wsserkühlungn, wenn ich ganz ehrlich bin... Ich meine auch von nachfüllbaren AiO WaKü's gehört zu haben. Von Eisbär, wenn ich mich recht entsinne. Die soll aber auch nicht so zuverlässig, was die Trockenheit des Rests der Komponenten angeht, gewesen sein... Gibt es da noch andere Modelle? Lohnen sie sich überhaupt?



Bei der Eisbär handelt es sich um ein Modulare AIO die jedoch bessere Komponenten hat. (alles aus Kupfer und Fittinge die man wechseln kann) Das gleiche gilt auch für die Silenloop von Bequite. Jedoch dürfte es hier zu pumpen Problemen gekommen sein. Recht viele Nutzer klagen von defekten Pumpen. Kann man hier oder in anderen Foren zu genüge lesen.

Die teuerste Art einer Wasserkühlung ist ein Customloop, wie gesagt dieser macht nur Sinn wenn man die nötigen Finanzellenmittel hat, weil billig ist dies nicht.
Wenn man das Beste P/L Verhältnis von seinen Pc-Komponenten haben will, dann setzt man auf high end Lüku. Dies hat mit passenden Airflow auch sehr gute Temperaturen zu einem unschlagbaren Preis! BSP: Noctua ND-15 gepaart mit einem Morpheus II und guten Noctua Lüftern   



Cullypso schrieb:


> Und mal noch aus reinem Interesse, falls ich mich doch für eine WaKü entscheiden sollte, was könntet ihr mir an 240er WaKüs auf der Liste empfehlen?
> (Oh und ich hab auch schon gelesen, dass es noch einige andere WaKü's, die nicht gelistet sind, die passen sollen. Sind das alle mit Asetek Pumpen?)



Diese Aio wird gerne empfohlen und soll auch recht gut sein punkto Leistung, verwendet aber nicht das Asetek patent! (wird nicht kompatibel sein)
Deepcool Captain 240 Pro


----------



## Cullypso (4. Juni 2019)

Hmm, eine LuKü ist vermutlich vermutlich wirklich das beste für mich. Ich denke das werde ich mal probieren! 
Vielen Dank dir razzor für die langen Antworten! 

Eine ganz kurze Frage hätte ich noch. Du hast nicht zufällig Erfahrung mit den Standard Nanoxia Gehäuselüftern oder? Würde mich zwar wundern, aber es ist ja mal einen Versuch wert zu fragen nicht wahr? 

Danke nochmal!


----------



## razzor1984 (5. Juni 2019)

Ich hatte einmal einen Nanoxia Coolforce Fan in 140mm in Verwendung auf einem Airplex Radical 2 Radiator.War ok, aber ich kann da keine eindeutige Aussage dazu treffen(Haltbarkeit – er hatte keine Nebengeräusche unter 1000rpm), weil ich den Fan nur kurz oben hatte und recht schnell auf die Noctua redux upgegraded habe.

 Wenn du ein neues Case suchst, frag im betreffende Subforum nach. Ich bin ein freund von Fractal Design, Corsair und Coolermaster. Nur muss man immer schauen wofür man ein case braucht.
 Ist hoher Airflow gewünscht oder doch lieber gute Schalabsortion bzw welches case bietet von beiden einen guten Balanceakt? Sind alles Fragen die du dir stellen solltest bzw auch viele selbst
 recherchieren.  

Solltest du mit den Fans in dem zukünftigen case nicht zufrieden sein, es gibt von Artic cooling Lüfterbundles zu einem unschlagbaren Preis.
Arctic P12 PWM PST schwarz, 120mm Value Pack ab €'*'20,27 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
Arctic P14 PWM PST schwarz, 140mm Value Pack ab €'*'24,64 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

 Bessere FDB fans zu dem Preis gibt es nicht  Wenn man das Geld hat dann werfe mal einen blick auf die Noctua Redux Serie sind sehr fair von P/L her.
Nichts zu danken, dazu ist ja das Forum da


----------

